# Shelby Airflow Speedline



## REDAIR13 (Mar 24, 2020)

I found this Shelby for sale, anyone have a headlight lens? proper bars? a seat? I am potentially picking it up later this week and would like yall's input on the bike. The tank is metal and the owner says it is all original and just needs the parts and new paint. He has the original front wheel which is included.  Market value as is? Market value with fresh paint etc?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Looks like you might also need correct stem--I cant tell for sure. Pedals too. The owner of this site @sm2501  has some nice reproduction bars, the lens has been reproduced many times and shouldn't be too hard. Seats come up--get out the big boy wallet and you're there! I'll let others comment on value. I'm kinda partial to these things! V/r Shawn


----------



## stezell (Mar 24, 2020)

I wondered who the lucky one was on FB, good score!

Sean


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 24, 2020)

Hope he holds on to it for you. I myself would have already been driving there. There are Sharks about. Also not really a good plan to post it up here and ask about values before you've picked it up for numerous reasons.

I'm saying these things because I've already made those mistakes. 

Good luck go get it now!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice looking project.
Values are subjective, but I’d say $2,500 to $4,000 as it sits, and depending on the refinish, $,6000 to $8,000.
It would take a somewhat substantial investment to get it to 100 point, show quality restoration. So, if a quick flip is all your interested in, then selling as is on eBay, might net the biggest profit margin.
If the refinish is done poorly/inaccurately, then you can kiss any big paydays good bye.
Because, all that will represent, to a prospective buyer, is a plastic surgery gone awry.
Then it will need even more money, to try and right the wrongs.
You’ll probably do better on it, by selling it as is.
I’m sure, most prospective buyers would prefer it to be offered that way.
But hey!
If you’re an old bike enthusiast, then do what you want and have fun with it.


----------



## stezell (Mar 24, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Hope he holds on to it for you. I myself would have already been driving there. There are Sharks about. Also not really a good plan to post it up here and ask about values before you've picked it up for numerous reasons.
> 
> I'm saying these things because I've already made those mistakes.
> 
> Good luck go get it now!



I agree with Nate on all of the above. 
Sean


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 24, 2020)

Run Don't Walk





I guess we'll see how this turns out.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 24, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Nice looking project.
> Values are subjective, but I’d say $2,500 to $4,000 as it sits, and depending on the refinish, $,6000 to $8,000.
> It would take a somewhat substantial investment to get it to 100 point, show quality restoration. So, if a quick flip is all your interested in, then selling as is on eBay, might net the biggest profit margin.
> If the refinish is done poorly/inaccurately, then you can kiss any big paydays good bye.
> ...




Marty, you're putting the cart before the horse.

He hasn't paid for or picked it up yet.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 24, 2020)

Try to get the primer off!! You  NEVER know! ..It may have been primered years ago when "patina" wasnt cool! lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 24, 2020)

Run...don't walk and pick it up asap. There are a line of others behind you...me included


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice buy for sure at $1500 buxs you got it for. Put it together and enjoy it !


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2020)

Im Suprized no one offered 3500..


----------



## kreika (Mar 24, 2020)

15 hundo? Nice! I’ll give ya $3500. Lol. Scoooooore! I love a good score. Enjoy!


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 24, 2020)

I am buying it as part of a bigger bike deal including a monark silver king and a 30s Hawthorne. Total of three bikes for the trip.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 24, 2020)

*Great score for sure ... Sharks are out there .. I wouldn't post until possession .. future FYI .. hope the seller keeps to their word on your deal ..Let us know when she makes it home .. again great project with loads of potential there *


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 24, 2020)

REDAIR13 said:


> I am buying it as part of a bigger bike deal including a monark silver king and a 30s Hawthorne. Total of three bikes for the trip.




RULE 1;  never post anything you are not in possession of .


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 24, 2020)

It has been sold already and then back up for sale a few times.  It sounds like it's not being held for anyone.  Also, it's not $1500 anymore either!  Sound's like first with money in hand and in person gets it.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 24, 2020)

Well, hopefully the seller is true to his word. I will keep the post updated if anything changes.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 24, 2020)

Yeah, do tell.
At $1,500, you better stuff that cash in his pocket quick.
Because anybody that’s been looking for that tank, will double that offer in a heartbeat.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 24, 2020)

St Louis, huh?  That's just a hop- skip and jump for me.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 26, 2020)

Update: The seller has not responded to my messages regarding pick up. Looks like she is gone.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 26, 2020)

I would agree that it is gone.... Check Facebook.


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 26, 2020)

REDAIR13 said:


> Update: The seller has not responded to my messages regarding pick up. Looks like she is gone.




It will be just sad to find out a Caber here pulled a fast one on you.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 26, 2020)

sarmisluters said:


> It will be just sad to find out a Caber here pulled a fast one on you.




 A fellow Caber did a pull fast one. If you check the sellers page,  he acknowledges it was sold for asking of $1500. Then on his page he got an offer for more, and sold it out from under me. The buyer posted the score on Facebook.  Sucks that stuff like this happens, but there are more bike out there.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 26, 2020)

Got some screenshots of the Facebook action for the non Facebookers?


----------



## kreika (Mar 26, 2020)

Yup chit happens. Just gotta move on...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2020)

So who is going to fess up?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 26, 2020)

I believe Chris Jones with the OldFartsBoneyard may have gotten it. I could be wrong. Part of the trade is dealing with sellers who may or may not stick to their word. It is what it is. Ill keep on picking. Bike looks to be headed to Cali


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 26, 2020)

A hard lesson to learn but as you say there's more out there!


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 26, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> I thought he needed thoughts and prayers?
> 
> Apparently he needs another Shelby!
> 
> ...





I dont believe that he got it.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 26, 2020)

Sounds like Chris picked it up for a Cali buyer.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 26, 2020)

Never say a word until you are driving home alone, look in the rear mirror, and see it in the back of the truck.  Until then it doesn't really exist...


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 26, 2020)

REDAIR13 said:


> , but there are more bike out there.




not like that


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Run...don't walk and pick it up asap. There are a line of others behind you...me included


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 26, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1162142




Anyone with a freshly painted Airflow like this style will be a suspect. 


From LAT today

Nicholas Jewell, a biostatistics researcher at UC Berkeley who has been tracking the pandemic, said the coronavirus is spreading rapidly throughout the U.S., at a rate quicker than or on par with countries hit the hardest.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2020)

That bike was listed on Facebook well before it surfaced here.   You were not the only one that he said, "we have a deal" too.  I found out, just now, that one guy sent him $1500 on Monday which is before this post started.  I talked to the seller Monday and it was promised to me and that a buyer fell out.  I talked to him Tuesday after seeing this and said to him, "It looks like you sold it to a few people".  He replied with "it's sold when the Money hits my hand".  I personally Know of at least 5 people that he "Sold" it to.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> It has been sold already and then back up for sale a few times.  It sounds like it's not being held for anyone.  Also, it's not $1500 anymore either!  Sound's like first with money in hand and in person gets it.




I was pretty ticked when I saw this thread and posted this Tuesday because I was one of the many people that he promised it to.  Nobody grabbed it from anyone person, the seller was working the crowd.  This thread just made me work harder and faster to get it.  Sorry you didn't get it brother, he was playing everyone. I even tried to warn you without killing it for myself.   When he reached back out to me to see if I wanted it he told me $2500 and I said yes.  I paid what he asked and didn't get into a bidding game.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 26, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> That bie was listed on Facebook well before it surfaced here.   You were not the only one that he said, "we have a deal" too.  I found out, just now, that one guy sent him $1500 on Monday which is before this post started.  I talked to the seller Monday and it was promised to me and that a buyer fell out.  I talked to him Tuesday after seeing this and said to him, "It looks like you sold it to a few people".  He replied with "it's sold when the Money hits my hand".





Robertriley said:


> I was pretty ticked when I saw this thread and posted this Tuesday because I was one of the many people that he promised it to.  Nobody grabbed it from anyone person, the seller was working the crowd.  This thread just made me work harder and faster to get it.  Sorry you didn't get it brother, he was playing everyone. I even tried to warn you without killing it for myself.   When he reached back out to me to see if I wanted it he told me $2500 and I said yes.  I paid what he asked and didn't get into a bidding game.




No hard feelings here. He told me come and get it at $1500. It was a 12 hour round trip for me. Roughly 700 miles. Glad to see it went to a good home.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2020)

REDAIR13 said:


> No hard feelings here. He told me come and get it at $1500. It was a 12 hour round trip for me. Roughly 700 miles. Glad to see it went to a good home.



I'm glad you didn't make the drive.  You post did make me speed everything up because my friend was going to go on Saturday.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Total douche bag seller


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm confused why he didn't get an _additional_ grand from @Nickinator at $3500 if he was playing the field.


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 26, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> I'm confused why he didn't get an _additional_ grand from @Nickinator at $3500 if he was playing the field.




the guy with the $2500 got the cash in his hand first


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 26, 2020)

Can't wait 3 days for another G??


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> I'm confused why he didn't get an _additional_ grand from @Nickinator at $3500 if he was playing the field.




How many times have you had someone say I will give you X for something you are selling and then you never hear from them again.  Chris was already on the road for 2 hours and I told them that, like Stig said, We had the money in hand and not coming back.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 26, 2020)

Well I'm just glad I think these bikes are only slightly less hideous than the Evinrude and would only ever buy one to flip.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> Well I'm just glad I think these bikes are only slightly less hideous than the Evinrude and would only ever buy one to flip.



Don’t you dislike the Bluebirds too?


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 26, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Don’t you dislike the Bluebirds too?



How could anyone dislike this?




Although I have made fun of the 38's for looking like you're riding around with your red rocket on display.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 26, 2020)

Another CABE gem for the archives.
Lessons learned.
Keep your gold strikes to yourself until the money’s in the bank, and,
money talks bulls hit walks!
Cash in hand is king.
It’s amazing how much someone’s willing to leave on the table when a wad of $100 dollar bills gets whipped out.
Congrats, Chris, aka Robertriley.
Well played.


----------



## mrg (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh man, more bicycle drama , good luck RR, and just my opinion Airflow over bluebird any day, I think a Robin would be my top bird!. can't wait to see what's under that primer Chris?, pop off that tank!!


----------



## fattyre (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm glad I don't have tons of money.   Or collectable bikes.   I certianlly would have no vintage bike friends.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2020)

What happened to the Silver King and Hawthorne RedAire also committed to buying?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm willing to bet he still has them. I'm not messaging the seller anymore.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 27, 2020)

REDAIR13 said:


> I'm willing to bet he still has them. I'm not messaging the seller anymore.



Yep.... The seller was playing everybody, best to stay away in my opinion.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 27, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> I'm confused why he didn't get an _additional_ grand from @Nickinator at $3500 if he was playing the field.




I’m confused,
I thought Nick was on his death bed in the Hospital?
So, now he’s competing in the Amazing Race, to see who can get to St. Louis with a fistful of dollars first?
Man!
That was a quick recovery.
I guess all those CABE prayers worked.
I’m glad to hear that Nick is alive and well.
First sign of recovery is how fast the patient perks up when a 1939 Shelby Speedline Airflo turns up on the St. Louis Craigslist. Lol!


----------



## REDAIR13 (Mar 27, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I’m confused,
> I thought Nick was on his death bed in the Hospital?
> So, now he’s competing in the Amazing Race, to see who can get to St. Louis with a fistful of dollars first?
> Man!
> ...




The bike was listed for sale on Marketplace in Tulsa. I was going to make a 12 hr round trip for it.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 27, 2020)

You should have started that 6hr drive about 7 hrs before the guy who showed up with the fistful of dollars. Lol!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 27, 2020)

It got primed completely for some reason.  Who knows?  Replacement fiberglass parts are being made at this moment by TRM!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2020)

1motime said:


> It got primed completely for some reason.  Who knows?  Replacement fiberglass parts are being made at this moment by TRM!



Different tank.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 27, 2020)

I looks like the bike was creamy yellow under the grey paint, but the tank has mint on the tank under the grey.  The tank is metal but maybe off a different shelby?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 27, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Different tank.



Same frame.  Some like noses.  Some don't


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 27, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> How could anyone dislike this?View attachment 1162208
> 
> Although I have made fun of the 38's for looking like you're riding around with your red rocket on display. View attachment 1162207




This red one is gorgeous!


----------



## STRADALITE (Mar 27, 2020)

I’m confused.
I’m sure lots of people wanted this bike but who ended up buying it?


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 28, 2020)

I got restored bars, restored seat/post, stem and mouse tail light for it ...... more than what you paid for bike though


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 28, 2020)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/new-netflix-original-feature-idea.168204/


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 28, 2020)

STRADALITE said:


> I’m confused.
> I’m sure lots of people wanted this bike but who ended up buying it?



I wouldn't be surprised if Scrubbinrims ends up with it before this saga plays out.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 28, 2020)

Gotta say thanks to everyone for the great read. Gotta admit this hobby produces some great stories. Sounds like this one turned out good and the way it should have. Just glad I never saw original sellers ad. I'm in Washington state and would still be on the road driving back there.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 28, 2020)

frankandpam said:


> Gotta say thanks to everyone for the great read. Gotta admit this hobby produces some great stories. Sounds like this one turned out good and the way it should have. Just glad I never saw original sellers ad. I'm in Washington state and would still be on the road driving back there.



I would have been the guy that cut you off on the freeway!  Always another bike out there!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 28, 2020)

STRADALITE said:


> I’m confused.
> I’m sure lots of people wanted this bike but who ended up buying it?



The answer is in the thread......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 28, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Scrubbinrims ends up with it before this saga plays out.



Scrubbinrims....who's that, is he on here?
When a desirable bicycle hits the public via social media or advertising on CL, etc... for undervalue particularly, there's going to be a scrum until it exchanges vehicles.
So why didn't this bike sell for asking price of 1,500, I would have thought that would have been a fast buck in the sellers hands or was more money thrown at it from a distance???
Tsk-tsk!
We don't know the timing/communication and the to the victor goes the spoils.
And btw, Scrubbinrims isn't going to risk his reputation for a repainted model he already has...
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 28, 2020)

scrubbinrims said:


> Scrubbinrims....who's that, is he on here?
> When a desirable bicycle hits the public via social media or advertising on CL, etc... for undervalue particularly, there's going to be a scrum until it exchanges vehicles.
> So why didn't this bike sell for asking price of 1,500, I would have thought that would have been a fast buck in the sellers hands or was more money thrown at it from a distance???
> Tsk-tsk!
> ...



Well poop, look what the cat drug out.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 28, 2020)

it sounds like a happy ending but I'm not sure why


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 29, 2020)

After being the one who met and delt with the seller and family in person, I can say only one thing!
I sure hope they spend the money on TEETH!!!!!!!! wow!  Nuff Said


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 29, 2020)

scrubbinrims said:


> Scrubbinrims....who's that, is he on here?
> When a desirable bicycle hits the public via social media or advertising on CL, etc... for undervalue particularly, there's going to be a scrum until it exchanges vehicles.
> So why didn't this bike sell for asking price of 1,500, I would have thought that would have been a fast buck in the sellers hands or was more money thrown at it from a distance???
> Tsk-tsk!
> ...



I made you a meme, hope you have a good sense of humor!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 29, 2020)

REDAIR13 said:


> I found this Shelby for sale, anyone have a headlight lens? proper bars? a seat? I am potentially picking it up later this week and would like yall's input on the bike. The tank is metal and the owner says it is all original and just needs the parts and new paint. He has the original front wheel which is included.  Market value as is? Market value with fresh paint etc?
> 
> View attachment 1160909



Find the needed parts and ride as is. VERY COOOL old bike. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## Whizzerpro (Jun 27, 2020)

When things like this happens, you can see who is who.  Keep our word in business and be honest is better than any material thing (bikes in this case).  Bikes comes and goes but we keep for ourselves what we are from the inside.   REDAIR13, I wish you have better luck next time.  I have saw a lot of good people here always willing to help but not everyone have that spirit.  Regards,  Rudy


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 28, 2020)

REDAIR13 said:


> I found this Shelby for sale, anyone have a headlight lens? proper bars? a seat? I am potentially picking it up later this week and would like yall's input on the bike. The tank is metal and the owner says it is all original and just needs the parts and new paint. He has the original front wheel which is included.  Market value as is? Market value with fresh paint etc?
> 
> View attachment 1160909



The market being as soft as it is now , it might be a tough sell considering the missing parts that need replacing. Nice bike and good luck. Razin.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 28, 2020)

I think @REDAIR13 is okay with losing this bike after finding that killer autocycle last week


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jun 28, 2020)

Its all good. Bikes come and go. This post is from March


----------

